# Not EMS But still Funny



## medicRob (May 15, 2010)

This has nothing to do with EMS, but I thought it would brighten your days.

[YOUTUBE]Es6EojYtLL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## writchey (May 15, 2010)

*Rofl*

Made my day...funny as hell!!


----------



## MTEMTB (May 16, 2010)

That was funny.:lol:


----------



## EMT11KDL (May 29, 2010)

hahahahaha, wow that made my day!!!


----------

